# Gaiting?



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

what exactly is correct gaiting, and how does one achieve it? (for assessing movement/soundness)


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Not always good with words.. I know what I see but cant always put it to words correctly. But this Side picture.. reach and drive have won me the Variety on more than one occassion. I have had exhibitors have favorably comment on it, even from other breeds. She can out move dogs her size and keep up with the larger competitors in the group like the keesi, tibetan terrier, and eskie.. she is always underestimated


----------

